# Touch and Go Deadlifts



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2013)

Normally I reset before each pull but I had a hankering to go high rep today... You guys pull like this?

This was from tonight's training


----------



## Georgia (May 16, 2013)

That's you POB? That was awesome. MOAR!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (May 16, 2013)

love it man!  you're a fuckin beast!    and yes touch n go is how I pull everytime


----------



## Georgia (May 16, 2013)

Yes Touch N' Go is my favorite whore house on the corner of Main and West Hill Ave.

It is also how I do my dead lifts...leg day.

Which is tomorrow.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 16, 2013)

big fucker!!


----------



## DF (May 16, 2013)

Your a beast! Very nice pulling there.  That's how I do my deads pretty much higher reps as of late min of 6 reps.


----------



## mistah187 (May 16, 2013)

Very nice pulls. A lot of back involved. Beast mode!


----------



## Azog (May 16, 2013)

That's how I pull. Narrow stance and all. You got a nicer ass tho.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 16, 2013)

Higher reps yes but it doesn't give me a chance to breath in between pulls so I get light headed. And no I don't carry ammonia in my gym bag lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> Higher reps yes but it doesn't give me a chance to breath in between pulls so I get light headed. And no I don't carry ammonia in my gym bag lol




I may have busted out the ammonia lol... In fact I shortened the vid and in the original you hear me shaking up the nose tork.


----------



## Seeker (May 16, 2013)

Nice pulling dood! I especially enjoyed the moaning.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Nice pulling dood! I especially enjoyed the moaning.



Next time I call you and you don't answer, I'm gonna leave like a 10 minute voicemail of me just moaning and groaning lol


----------



## Seeker (May 16, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Next time I call you and you don't answer, I'm gonna leave like a 10 minute voicemail of me just moaning and groaning lol



Lmao! That's a message I would never delete.


----------



## 69nites (May 16, 2013)

I only reset on doubles and triples.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 16, 2013)

Dude Im just saying we just became boys for life since you wanna sport the chucks... Nice pulls bro


----------



## Tren4Life (May 16, 2013)

LOVE IT 

nice job Pillar


----------



## RedLang (May 16, 2013)

Mad pulls bro!
I recently changed from touch and go to reset and get a breath in.


----------



## Curiosity (May 16, 2013)

I've been doing triples lately and have been resetting as quickly as possible between reps, my gym also has those plates with like 12 or 15 flat edges rather than round plates, so I find that when I put the bar down after a deadlift it tends to roll off-center a little and I just quickly adjust my foot position a little to compensate.

When I was doing higher reps I did tend to do touch and go.


----------



## AlphaD (May 16, 2013)

I just switched up in the last few weeks to touch and go........  I had as a habit for awhile of resetting each lift.  Moreso because of when I hurt my lower back a few years ago.  But man, good vid bro.  You freaking beast!


----------



## JOMO (May 16, 2013)

Nice Pulls! I go on and off with resetting and just touch and go. 

P.S. your bowlegged as fuck!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Nice Pulls! I go on and off with resetting and just touch and go.
> 
> P.S. your bowlegged as fuck!!



Yeah it causes problems when it comes to running, but I can use it to my advantage when I pull conventionally. I just have to push my knees out a little bit to get to the bar and can keep my hips kinda high.


----------



## 69nites (May 16, 2013)

BTW I would consider this slam and go not touch and go ;-).


----------



## jennerrator (May 16, 2013)

Damn! Made that shit look easy! And since when is 10 reps...high reps? Must be a powerlifter thing 

Sexy claves!


----------



## SFGiants (May 16, 2013)

Jenner said:


> Damn! Made that shit look easy! And since when is 10 reps...high reps? Must be a powerlifter thing
> 
> Sexy claves!



5 reps is higher reps for us lol.


----------



## JOMO (May 16, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah it causes problems when it comes to running, but I can use it to my advantage when I pull conventionally. I just have to push my knees out a little bit to get to the bar and can keep my hips kinda high.



I hear ya on running problems. Im flat footed and have hallux limitus which basically stops me from doing high impact cardio.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2013)

69nites said:


> BTW I would consider this slam and go not touch and go ;-).



No slam and go was what I did to the bitches before I got tied down lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> 5 reps is higher reps for us lol.



First week of meet prep I do 5RMs... It was fucking awful. Just trying to even keep yourself tight that long is a challenge and then when you add weight? Especially for squatting.  So I figured, I wonder how awful a 10RM would be? Last week I did 330 for 10 reps for 5 sets.  It was awful.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 18, 2013)

nice job brother!  you're a beast.  i do the same thing when i rep.  the only time i reset is when i'm doing dynamic.  you're a big bastard!


----------



## Azog (May 19, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> First week of meet prep I do 5RMs... It was fucking awful. Just trying to even keep yourself tight that long is a challenge and then when you add weight? Especially for squatting.  So I figured, I wonder how awful a 10RM would be? Last week I did 330 for 10 reps for 5 sets.  It was awful.



I feel ya, I hit 315 for 12 reps for 3 measly sets a few weeks back. I thought I was going to die. I am ashamed, but I dropped down to 225 the next week and hit it for 20 just to give myself a break lol.


----------

